# Pamukkale, Turkey hot springs.



## RDB (Feb 23, 2010)

Anyone have knowledge of the transportation necessary for getting to this location?
Which would be better, to go from Athens or Istanbul?


----------



## JoAnn (Feb 23, 2010)

Robert, I wish I knew how to post the PPS email I got of this site...it is quite unique, isn't it?  I would imagine it would take a bit of traveling to get there.  
Hopefully, someone can help you.


----------



## JoAnn (Feb 23, 2010)

Robert, do a search for Pamukkale...there is all sorts of information on the area and hotels...Wish we could go...understand Turkey is very nice.


----------



## akp (Feb 23, 2010)

*We went to Pamukkale about 13 years ago.*

This was back in our pre-kids adventure traveling stage of life.  

Pamukkale was awesomely beautiful!   We took a bus there from Istanbul.  I remember the bus very well because it was very very cold, and I forgot my sneakers on the bus and had to spend the rest of the trip in Teva sandals

Turkey is full of can't miss sites.  Cappadocia is INCREDIBLE; truly I've never seen anything else like it.  We loved every bit of Turkey.  Istanbul is amazing.  We went to some of the ruins along the coast (Ephesus and Didyma).

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Tacoma (Feb 24, 2010)

Sorry it has been too many years for me to remember exactly how I got there but I do remember we rented a car and drove.  Pummakale was awesomely beautiful.  Loved turkey and the people even more than Greece but it made an awesome circle tour.  

Joan


----------



## Jimster (Feb 25, 2010)

*Geography*

I'm just wondering about the geography here.  Only Istanbul would be considered in Europe is my understanding.  The rest of Turkey would be "Other International" which is where it was posted in the first place.


----------



## Cotswolder (Feb 26, 2010)

Jimster said:


> I'm just wondering about the geography here.  Only Istanbul would be considered in Europe is my understanding.  The rest of Turkey would be "Other International" which is where it was posted in the first place.



I know Jimster it is one of those anomalies in the world.  I thought that this thread would attract more response from Europeans as, politicly, it is always included in Europe.


----------



## Keitht (Feb 27, 2010)

A lot of Brits holiday in Turkey these days.  Not being in the Eurozone has made it an attractive alternative to other Med countries.  I agree with Cotswolder, it's more likely to receive responses by being the Europe forum.


----------

